# Lake Milton Bass Tournament



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

My buddy fished a bass tournament on Lake Milton and it went off without any issues. It was a solo tournament, and I think they had around 30 boats. Winners had a little over 12 lbs, and my buddy took 3rd with just under 10 lbs. He posted some pics if your interested in seeing them. One thing of note he did say the water visibility wasn't too bad with about 15 inches.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/lake-milton-oh-5-23-20-t13666.html


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

bigbass201 said:


> My buddy fished a bass tournament on Lake Milton and it went off without any issues. It was a solo tournament, and I think they had around 30 boats. Winners had a little over 12 lbs, and my buddy took 3rd with just under 10 lbs. He posted some pics if your interested in seeing them. One thing of note he did say the water visibility wasn't too bad with about 15 inches.
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/lake-milton-oh-5-23-20-t13666.html


12 lbs that's it. Got more weight then that at the branch yesterday


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

bigbass201 said:


> My buddy fished a bass tournament on Lake Milton and it went off without any issues. It was a solo tournament, and I think they had around 30 boats. Winners had a little over 12 lbs, and my buddy took 3rd with just under 10 lbs. He posted some pics if your interested in seeing them. One thing of note he did say the water visibility wasn't too bad with about 15 inches.
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/lake-milton-oh-5-23-20-t13666.html


Good job !!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I'm going to make my way back over to that lake this summer. Sounds like I may want to pick a week day because it gets pretty busy from what I've heard.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I thought these bass tournaments bring in much more weight. Sounds like fun.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

12 lbs is not bad for milton good job


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

tim sapara said:


> I thought these bass tournaments bring in much more weight. Sounds like fun.


Milton is a tough lake, very hard to catch decent bass. In my opinion.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Mattiba said:


> Milton is a tough lake, very hard to catch decent bass. In my opinion.


Is it? It's been 20 yrs since I've been on that lake. It's only 10 miles or so from home.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

tim sapara said:


> Is it? It's been 20 yrs since I've been on that lake. It's only 10 miles or so from home.


I was there a couple weeks ago and it seemed like a cool fishery, but didn't have time to explore it enough under those horrible conditions. Thanks for your input. Appreciate it.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

There were probably a couple boats on Milton also!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Milton is a tough lake, 12 lbs is a nice bag for there


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

qpan13 said:


> Milton is a tough lake, 12 lbs is a nice bag for there


When I fished it, it seemed pretty baron on the bottom. Not much cover for the fish. Maybe the south end has more weeds. Never made it past the bridges due to the wind.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Not many weeds at all in that lake. Pretty much stuck with docks, humps and rock piles there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Two tough hombres in the video. Good luck in 2020.--Tim


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ranger487 said:


> 12 lbs is not bad for milton good job





Mattiba said:


> Milton is a tough lake, very hard to catch decent bass. In my opinion.


Milton's bass heyday was after they fixed the dam and refilled the lake. All kinds of brush grew up in the basin, so there was plenty of cover for baitfish and bass. Plus, the ODNR had some "extra" stocker bass, so they stuck them all in Milton. Once that brush rotted away, the bass fishing got really tough.



bigbass201 said:


> When I fished it, it seemed pretty baron on the bottom. Not much cover for the fish. Maybe the south end has more weeds. Never made it past the bridges due to the wind.


When the lake was drained, I made several walking trips out there and drew my own maps. Very hard substrate in that lake. Mostly gravel and rock, with the occasional patch of pure sand. Very few mucky places with organic material to grow weeds.

I lost my home made maps years ago, but there are accurate ones available from the ODNR. Much more accurate than the ones the bait shops around there sold back in the day. You know the shallow hump out in the middle South of the Rt. 18 bridge? Those old maps showed that spot as being 40' deep!

Lake is more suited to walleye and crappie with the occasional smallie and muskie.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Zebra mussels and docks are the only structure at the entire lake


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> Milton's bass heyday was after they fixed the dam and refilled the lake. All kinds of brush grew up in the basin, so there was plenty of cover for baitfish and bass. Plus, the ODNR had some "extra" stocker bass, so they stuck them all in Milton. Once that brush rotted away, the bass fishing got really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great information. Especially on the bottom make up of the lake.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Milton's bass heyday was after they fixed the dam and refilled the lake. All kinds of brush grew up in the basin, so there was plenty of cover for baitfish and bass. Plus, the ODNR had some "extra" stocker bass, so they stuck them all in Milton. Once that brush rotted away, the bass fishing got really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats for sure you could catch fish on any techniques you wanted I learned a bunch of things fishing that lake during that time Fished it about 3 days a week back in the day


----------

